# Citra Hop



## speedie (3/11/10)

Has anyone of your members tried the new Citra hop from the states
It would be good to get some feed back as I am contemplating buying some and developing an American style ale 
Thinking along the lines of three varieties cascade, Citra and nelson sauvin in the same brew go with US 05 a see what happens
Any and all feed back appreciated


----------



## Gavo (3/11/10)

Great hop with good aroma, mandarine? Great for American ales I have been combining it with Simcoe. 

Gavo


----------



## NickB (3/11/10)

Check out the 'Style of the Week' thread on this hop HERE

I've used it a couple of times in a summer ale and it's not too bad, but to me a very 'fruitsalady' hop.

Cheers


----------



## kocken42 (3/11/10)

I've recently used it in an APA which was bittered using Summit and then I used Citra and Summit as late addition hops. The name of Citra tells you most about it! Very citrus driven, especially on the nose with notes such as mandarin, tangerine and grapefruit. In regards to flavour I can't tell you exactly because Summit would have played a part in it also, but the 2 combined have created a nice big fruitbowl (which was the desire of the recipe to begin with)...although I'm not sure about Summit as a bittering hop as it seems to be quite harsh, but it is still a young beer.

If you use it, keep the addition late or as a dry hop.


----------



## Gavo (3/11/10)

NickB said:


> to me a very 'fruitsalady' hop.



Funny that, I don't like fruit salad but I like the fruitsalady flavor and aroma this hop gives.

Gavo


----------



## Cocko (3/11/10)

Hey Speedie

Welcome to the boards!

Citra is a very potent hop from my experience but a very suitable hop if you want fruity punch with out any doubt! - go easy on it and up the ratios rather than vice versa IMO..

2c


----------



## BrenosBrews (4/11/10)

Saturdays brew is going to be a DIPA with Galaxy, Chinook, Centennial, Simcoe & Citra. It won't be hoppy much...


----------



## chadjaja (4/11/10)

LOL @ Bum  

As for the rest the best is yet to come


----------



## Nick JD (4/11/10)

Lychees. Citra is lychees.


----------



## HoppingMad (4/11/10)

Mountain Goat's new Rye IPA is using it combined with Cascade. Was on sample at ANHC (during breaks and at the Gala Dinner) and I think is available on tap at the Local Taphouses (Syd & Melb), but you'd have to check with your local bar guy. 

A yummy fruit basket of a beer that is making me think more about trying this hop out myself.

Hopper.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (4/11/10)

speedie said:


> Has anyone of your members tried the new Citra hop from the states
> It would be good to get some feed back as I am contemplating buying some and developing an American style ale
> Thinking along the lines of three varieties cascade, Citra and nelson sauvin in the same brew go with US 05 a see what happens
> Any and all feed back appreciated



This is basically to the combination that got me 1st in the IPAs in the NSW comp this year....


----------



## staggalee (4/11/10)

Timely thread, as I just ordered Citra, Amirillo and Galena this morning. Haven`t used the Citra before.


----------



## Nick JD (4/11/10)

staggalee said:


> Timely thread, as I just ordered Citra, Amirillo and Galena this morning. Haven`t used the Citra before.



I'm going nuts waiting for Hops Direct to make their Citra into pellets! $12 for 454g. SCWEEEEEEEEET! :icon_cheers:


----------



## staggalee (4/11/10)

Nick JD said:


> I'm going nuts waiting for Hops Direct to make their Citra into pellets! $12 for 454g. SCWEEEEEEEEET! :icon_cheers:



How much all up including delivery Nick?


----------



## Nick JD (4/11/10)

staggalee said:


> How much all up including delivery Nick?



I'm going there, so I'm not sure what the delivery is.


----------



## staggalee (4/11/10)

OK. Thanks anyway.
Great prices, as allways the freight is the dampener.


----------



## keifer33 (4/11/10)

Am really liking what Citra has to offer so far. Currently drinking my latest brew of Citra and Apollo paired together which worked better than I could have imagined but you definetly have to go easy using a 13.6 % and 18.9% AA hops. This was my recipe 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;recipe=1268

Got a Citra Smash planned this weekend as my second AG attempt and a Citra/Cascade after that as I need a few summery beers.


----------



## rotten (6/11/10)

speedie said:


> Has anyone of your members tried the new Citra hop from the states
> It would be good to get some feed back as I am contemplating buying some and developing an American style ale
> Thinking along the lines of three varieties cascade, Citra and nelson sauvin in the same brew go with US 05 a see what happens
> Any and all feed back appreciated



The enigma has arrived.
Don't use citra, so no point me even posting is there.


----------



## bum (6/11/10)

rotten said:


> Don't use citra, so no point me even posting is there.


Had you used what do you think your chances are that there'd be any point in posting?

Knowwhatimean?


----------



## rotten (6/11/10)

bum said:


> Had you used what do you think your chances are that there'd be any point in posting?
> 
> Knowwhatimean?



Unfortunately Yes. I have a headache.


----------



## bullfrog (6/11/10)

I have used Citra but I think watching the fast one try to pave his way into AHB will be much more satisfying than providing my feedback on the hop. Oh, and Rotten, I think that those of us who know him know him to be much more than merely an enigma!

I'm now off to find the popcorn that the good doctor mentioned on the other site...


----------



## rotten (6/11/10)

I may need a serving of popcorn too.


----------



## matr (6/11/10)

ooooo exciting!!!!! Can't wait for the efficency thread... or the pacman reculture one too!!


----------



## bum (6/11/10)

He won't be the same here. Registered a month ago and one post? This pond is too big for a small fish.


----------



## staggalee (6/11/10)

bum said:


> He won't be the same here. Registered a month ago and one post? This pond is too big for a small fish.









Watch out.....he might have been building up a fresh head of steam during that month


----------



## Ross (6/11/10)

HoppingMad said:


> Mountain Goat's new Rye IPA is using it combined with Cascade. Was on sample at ANHC (during breaks and at the Gala Dinner) and I think is available on tap at the Local Taphouses (Syd & Melb), but you'd have to check with your local bar guy.
> 
> A yummy fruit basket of a beer that is making me think more about trying this hop out myself.
> 
> Hopper.



Wow, I thought that beer had galaxy in the combo, I'd be surprised if it's just cascade/citra mix. Would love to have it confirmed either way.

Cheers Ross


----------



## speedie (6/11/10)

Johnny anchovy was your brew made with the same three hops if so would you consider posting "formula" for batch 

Sounds like it was received well with the judges

Seems like hoppy beers are becoming more and more popular these days 



The old beer judges comments of it needs more hops may be out dated now



Think that I will purchase some Citra and do some testing for myself

Thank you one and all for your comments



It seems that there is a following on this site also

And I haven't even had a chance to talk with other brewers without the same old slagging Troup putting in there 2 cents worth of useless ribbing in





Ps don't forget the popcorn!

speedie

 :icon_drunk:


----------



## Cocko (6/11/10)

'Speedie'

Sounds like 'Fasty'

Hmm...

Anyway. good luck with your hoppy brew.


----------



## mika (7/11/10)

Ross said:


> Wow, I thought that beer had galaxy in the combo, I'd be surprised if it's just cascade/citra mix. Would love to have it confirmed either way.
> 
> Cheers Ross



I chatted to Dave from Mountain Goat at the ANHC Gala Dinner, need to e-mail him and get the full recipe, he seemed very open to sharing any information on it.

Notes I took down from his presentation for the hop schedule;
Galaxy up front (this may mean bittering, I didn't take enough notes)
Citra hops late in the boil
Galaxy in the hop back
Galaxy and Citra dry hop

No cascade.... and I was taking notes as he spoke.
I now have Citra... already had Galaxy and the rye, a clone attempt is coming up soon.

Edit: Only Galaxy in the hopback


----------



## goomboogo (7/11/10)

speedie said:


> Ps don't forget the popcorn!
> 
> speedie
> 
> :icon_drunk:



Do your beers have too much diacetyl?


----------



## Nick JD (7/11/10)

mika said:


> I chatted to Dave from Mountain Goat at the ANHC Gala Dinner, need to e-mail him and get the full recipe, he seemed very open to sharing any information on it.
> 
> Notes I took down from his presentation for the hop schedule;
> Galaxy up front (this may mean bittering, I didn't take enough notes)
> ...



Galaxy and Citra? Yikes! Do they sell it at Dan Murphys? 

I must try it.


----------



## speedie (7/11/10)

do you think that both hop strain are close in genus


----------



## BrenosBrews (7/11/10)

Nick JD said:


> Galaxy and Citra? Yikes! Do they sell it at Dan Murphys?
> 
> I must try it.



Nope, ANHC exclusive. Both Tahouses got some & obviously MG has it on tap. They don't bottle many if any of their one offs.

The unofficial blend of Resurrection Double Stout and Rye IPA was sublime :beerbang: Black Rye IPA :icon_drunk:


----------



## bullsneck (7/11/10)

I going to try the Coopers Pale Clone, but tweak it a little.

It'll be the same malt bill, but I'm going to change the hop schedule.

I'll do...

28 IBUs

18 IBU of POR for bittering
5 IBU of both Citra and Galaxy at 20mins for a bit of a citrus, passionfruit, etc kick.

Hopefully it turns out okay.


----------



## hefevice (7/11/10)

speedie said:


> do you think that both hop strain are close in genus



:huh: 

Identical. I would be willing to bet they're the same species as well.


----------



## earle (8/11/10)

speedie said:


> :huh:
> 
> do you think that both hop strain are close in genus



And here I was thinking that binomial nomenclature was supposed to reduce confusion.
I have a feeling alsatians and chihuahuas are of a common species as well. h34r:


----------



## speedie (8/11/10)

hefevise there is some story along the lines that some yanky hop people some years ago came to aussie and took some galaxy back to the states and maybe renamed it citra?
only speculation

never liked little dogs earl


----------



## earle (8/11/10)

speedie said:


> never liked little dogs earl



Perhaps they make you feel inadequate.

Point is why don't you just say what you mean instead of using words that you clearly don't understand the meaning of.

New forum, same attitude it seems.


----------



## Nick JD (8/11/10)

earle said:


> Point is why don't you just say what you mean instead of using words that you clearly don't understand the meaning of.



Probably the same reason some people like to end their sentences with a preposition and no punctuation mark. Glasshouse dwelling I suspect.


----------



## HoppingMad (8/11/10)

mika said:


> I chatted to Dave from Mountain Goat at the ANHC Gala Dinner, need to e-mail him and get the full recipe, he seemed very open to sharing any information on it.
> 
> Notes I took down from his presentation for the hop schedule;
> Galaxy up front (this may mean bittering, I didn't take enough notes)
> ...



Oops no cascade. My mistake. But yeah was a very interesting combo. Reckon they dry-hopped it pretty well. Meant to ask Dave if they're using a hopback at Mountain Goat as it's been ages since I've been to the brewery - so your answer clarifies that one Mika thanks! Certainly couldn't taste the Rye, but who cares! It was yummo! :icon_cheers: 

Hopper.


----------



## bum (8/11/10)

Not in this case, Nick. I can see why it seems this guy is copping a n00b-bashing but he isn't. Those who already know him are being quite reserved, all things considered.

Besides, not ending a sentence with a preposition is not an actual grammatical "rule" - just the result of lazy teachers and glib platitudes.


----------



## earle (8/11/10)

Nick JD said:


> Probably the same reason some people like to end their sentences with a preposition and no punctuation mark. Glasshouse dwelling I suspect.



I'm going to disagree with you on that one Nick. Most people don't intentionally use poor grammer unless they're trolling for grammar nazis.


----------



## earle (9/11/10)

BTW Nick, why don't you ask speedie what he thinks of BIAB?


----------



## bum (9/11/10)

Speedie, why don't ask ask Nick wtf all this BIAB stuff is about?

Everyone, why don't you ask speedie if he thinks you should chuck your eskies and manifolds away?


----------



## Nick JD (10/11/10)

Bum why don't you ask yo Mama why she didn't stick you back in her oven till you done cookin'?


----------



## bum (10/11/10)

Nick why don't you ask someone something that points out how you have no clue what is going on here?


----------



## speedie (10/11/10)

nick jd good point 
funny how this has swung away from a simple hop question
to being basted in da oven


----------



## speedie (14/11/10)

ordered 5Kgs of this hop will see if it can be put to good use
ps gage roads who are just aronnd the corner are now using it in one of there beers
had an anderson valley hop ottin bottle must say that it is very citras in flavour
could it be usde in this brew also?
pps how needs an intro with bum here i dont need to introduce myself now do i!


----------



## jyo (14/11/10)

speedie said:


> ordered 5Kgs of this hop will see if it can be put to good use
> ps gage roads who are just aronnd the corner are now using it in one of there beers
> had an anderson valley hop ottin bottle must say that it is very citras in flavour
> could it be usde in this brew also?
> pps how needs an intro with bum here i dont need to introduce myself now do i!



Mate, I have to ask why would you buy 5kg of hops you have not brewed with yet?
Are you planning on selling some?
John


----------



## bum (14/11/10)

Him and his mates generally brew in 400L batches so I assume 5kg ain't no thang.

If it makes you feel any better, speedie, I forgot to tell them how you think dry yeast is superior to liquid in all ways. We'll keep that between ourselves.


----------



## speedie (14/11/10)

you are an absolute darling when it comes toDecorum 
bums correct in his assumption 8 to 10 brewers 5 Kgs of hop gone in sixty seconds no sale


----------



## speedie (14/11/10)

bum not entitled to an opinion and kit master ?
how did you get sooo many kegs


----------



## bum (14/11/10)

Those barrels are _very_ important.


----------



## speedie (15/11/10)

are you a copper?


----------



## bum (15/11/10)

No.

Are you done asking stupid questions?


----------



## matr (15/11/10)

Sizzzzzle POP POP POP. Right I'm ready now..


----------



## goomboogo (15/11/10)

speedie said:


> are you a copper?



As Bum wasn't asking questions I will assume you are referring to the barrels. If this is the case, a person who makes such barrels is a cooper.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (15/11/10)

speedie said:


> Has anyone of your members tried the new Citra hop from the states
> It would be good to get some feed back as I am contemplating buying some and developing an American style ale
> Thinking along the lines of three varieties cascade, Citra and nelson sauvin in the same brew go with US 05 a see what happens
> Any and all feed back appreciated



Hi speedie, I have brewed with it twice using the hopburst method. Lovely passionfruit aromas and Juicy Fruit flavours.
Recipe for what it's worth.


Type: All Grain
Date: 21/04/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Mark Rasheed 
Boil Size: 30.33 L Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: Marks Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.0 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 87.4 % 
0.50 kg Weyermann Munich I (15.8 EBC) Grain 9.7 % 
0.15 kg Biscuit Malt (45.3 EBC) Grain 2.9 % 
20.00 gm Citra [11.10%] (30 min) Hops 14.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Citra [11.10%] (20 min) Hops 9.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Citra [11.10%] (15 min) Hops 7.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Citra [11.10%] (10 min) Hops 5.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Citra [11.10%] (dry hop)
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Measured Original Gravity: 1.051 SG 
Bitterness: 37.9 IBU Est Color: 11.8 EBC

Good luck with whatever you decide to brew with it.
C&B
TDA


----------



## haysie (15/11/10)

Chilling apparatus TDA?


----------



## speedie (15/11/10)

TDA you are running @ 4.34 grams per liter was it in your face or pleasent
the brew that i did over the weekend is 6. something of nelson hop
they are both in the eleven % aa mark
would be good to hear what your tasting notes are
cheers speedie


----------



## Steve (17/11/10)

ive a double batch of all amarillo ale on tap at the moment (dry hopped in the keg with amarillo too), im going to dry hop the other keg with a handful of citra....


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (18/11/10)

haysie said:


> Chilling apparatus TDA?



In the cube haysie. Didn't affect flavour or aroma. If water restrictions are going to be lifted then
I will definately be breaking out the immersion chiller again.



speedie said:


> TDA you are running @ 4.34 grams per liter was it in your face or pleasent
> the brew that i did over the weekend is 6. something of nelson hop
> they are both in the eleven % aa mark
> would be good to hear what your tasting notes are
> cheers speedie



Tasting notes??? Sorry speedie, no notes to be had but I can tell you at 6g a litre I think you will still be chugging down 
plenty. Make sure you post how the outcome was for you.

C&B
TDA


----------



## speedie (26/11/10)

tda we are old settling the brew at the moment so gives us a little more time for report


----------



## speedie (7/12/10)

Formulation" for American pale ale
Target knockout volume of 400 litres
Target gravity 1058 or 14.5 degrees Plato
Based on system extract efficiency of 69% 
Desired Plato 14.5 degrees 
Kgs = 14.5 x 400 / 69 = 84 K/gs
Potential alcohol @ 75% attenuation = 1058 1012/ 7.5 = 6.13 %av



We want to achieve 5% dark crystal = 84 x .05 = 4.2 Kgs

Run with 5 Kgs for ease of numbers 84 5 = 79 Kgs

Grain bill 79 K/gs of pale malt (Kirin)
5 K/gs of dark crystal malt JW


Mash water 180 litres from 2.1 litres to one K/g of grain
Sparge water 350 liters of scheme water
let it stand overnight to liberate chlorine and next day adjust Ph with food grade phosphoric acid to 5.5 Ph
This will be a stiff mash and must be stirred during steps
Heat water to 56 degrees and dough in hold @ 51 degrees for 20 Mins

Adjust mash with food grade phosphoric acid to 5.5 Ph

Raise to 64 degrees and hold for 60 Mins
Raise to 71 degrees and hold for 10 Mins
Raise to 81 degrees and transfer to sparge vessel
Run to kettle when particulate has cleared
Sparge with ph adjusted water @ 77 degrees

Boil time one hour after collection of all wort into kettle

Hop selection

 Citra @11.1 % AA 
Nelson sauvin @11.5 % AA 
Amarillo @8.2 % AA



Hop additions 

15 mins into boil add citra 50 gms x 11.1aa x 24% ute = 3.33 Ibus
15 mins into boil add Amarillo 50 gms x 8.2aa x 24% ute = 2.46 Ibus

15 mins into boil add N/sauvin 25 gms x 11.5aa x 24% ute = 1.725 Ibus




30 mins into boil add citra 125 gms x 11.1aa x 20% ute = 6.93 Ibus
30 mins into boil add Amarillo 125 gms x 8.2aa x 20% ute = 5.12 Ibus

30 mins into boil add N/sauvin 75 gms x 11.5aa x 20% ute = 4.31 Ibus



35 mins into boil add citra 45 gms x 11.1aa x 18% ute = 2.2 Ibus
35 mins into boil add Amarillo 45 gms x 8.2aa x 18% ute = 1.66 Ibus

35 mins into boil add N/sauvin 25 gms x 11.5aa x 18% ute = 1.29 Ibus





40 mins into boil add citra 45 gms x 11.1aa x 16% ute = 1.99 Ibus
40 mins into boil add Amarillo 45 gms x 8.2aa x 16% ute = 1.47 Ibus

40 mins into boil add N/sauvin 25 gms x 11.5aa x 16% ute = 1.15 Ibus





45 mins into boil add citra 45 gms x 11.1aa x 14% ute = 1.74 Ibus
45 mins into boil add Amarillo 45 gms x 8.2aa x 14% ute = 1.29 Ibus



50 mins into boil add citra 45 gms x 11.1aa x 10% ute = 1.66 Ibus
50 mins into boil add Amarillo 45 gms x 8.2aa x 10% ute = 1.02 Ibus





55 mins into boil add citra 200 gms x 11.1aa x 5% ute = 2.77 Ibus





60 mins into boil add citra 100 gms x 11.1aa x 2% ute = 0.55 Ibus



Whirlpool let settle for 20 min chill areate and rack to ferementers

 Add citra 420 gms x 11.1aa x 1% ute = 1.1 Ibus

 total Ibus 43.7
Total hop 1.6 Kgs @ 4 Grams/ litre
hop break up citra 68%
amarilo 22%
nelson sauvin 10%



Yeast selection US 05 @ 76% attenuation

And northwestern wyeast

Split into two brews each one has single strain
Ferment @ 16 degrees for approximately 5-6 days 
Transfer off yeast after completion of fermentation into Co2 flushed fermenter 


After completion of fermentation rack off yeast and hops into Co2 flushed fermenters
And cold settle @ 2 degrees for two weeks then transfer to
Co2 flushed kegs and force carbonate 
All comments welcome on proposed brew
cheers speedie


----------



## kelbygreen (7/12/10)

you must be one thirsty bugger speedie haha, do you have access to a micro brewery?


----------



## speedie (12/12/10)

One thing that I will mention when attempting a multiple hop addition is too have your additions weighted out prior to brewing 

It is one major head phuck when doing everything else

Watch the kettles weigh the hop prepare the yeast 

Anyway it was a good days brew and run by just two of us


----------



## speedie (17/12/10)

manticle 
sort of thought that you would intrested in watt the outcome was


----------



## speedie (25/12/10)

to date us 05 in coolroom finished @1008(2 plato) north west batch still cooking
will be after xmas to give tasting notes


----------



## Hatchy (25/12/10)

How many packets of 05 do you use for a 400L batch?


----------



## speedie (30/12/10)

about 2/3 of a 500 gram pack 
not sure but i think at is about 80 grams per hecta litre


----------



## jasonharley (14/1/11)

bullsneck said:


> I going to try the Coopers Pale Clone, but tweak it a little.
> 
> It'll be the same malt bill, but I'm going to change the hop schedule.
> 
> ...




Hey Bullsneck ... how did it go?

I have a old Cooper Pale Ale can of extract I want to get rid of and have got some Citra hops ..... any suggestions on a recipe ???? 

Cheers

5 eyes


----------



## speedie (15/1/11)

Both batches of beer have been cold settling for about three weeks now 

Samples from both have been assessed and the northwest yeast batch has really estery notes and a small amount of resin coming through aroma but it is still quite hazy



The US05 brew is brilliant but seems to lack the complexity of the other batch

We plan to keg 200 liters this weekend so some positive tasting assumptions can be put forward



Without tasting I feel at this time there is a need too smash in more late ferment hop to get that epic effect

Cheers speedie


----------



## Effect (15/1/11)

speedie said:


> Both batches of beer have been cold settling for about three weeks now
> 
> Samples from both have been assessed and the northwest yeast batch has really estery notes and a small amount of resin coming through aroma but it is still quite hazy
> 
> ...




Hey mate, could you post some pics of your brewery? Would like to get an idea of what you are brewing on...send me a pm if you want.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## speedie (23/1/11)

This brew is really nice it has fruity esters there is good head retention 

It was sampled at a bbq last night and all that tried were impressed some comments were honey citrus resinous etc

My only concern is that it is hazy

It may drop with time will see what happens

Speedie



Dan I may have to up the hop rate a little more to obtain that flavor that I am desiring


----------



## speedie (29/1/11)

the brew that was sampled is the north west yeast ferment and this post is about the US 05 batch
Update on brew to date

I transferred the entire brew to kegs last weekend 

As another test I put 95 grams of Citra hop into one 60 liter keg which equates to 1.58 grams / liter for dry hopping 

Let it stand for the week and test for hop effect

The initial aroma and flavor had strong resin effect (was cloudy ) but sadly after about two liters of drafting this faded which is disappointing to say the least

I have read here where people are using 4-5 plus grams /liter for hop effect

If so are any of you losing that resin rush after some time of drafting your brew

 Lets face it we are only here for the beer

speedie


----------



## mika (14/2/11)

mika said:


> I chatted to Dave from Mountain Goat at the ANHC Gala Dinner, need to e-mail him and get the full recipe, he seemed very open to sharing any information on it.
> 
> Notes I took down from his presentation for the hop schedule;
> Galaxy up front (this may mean bittering, I didn't take enough notes)
> ...



Ok, so saw the BN was interviewing the head brewer on one of the Sunday Sessions, so sent off a quick email which got read on the air and Jayne happily gave us the information.
Little bit different to what I had noted down, so perhaps 3 days of solid drinking altered all of our perceptions on the night.

1050 OG
50 IBU
~1012 FG

58% Trad Ale
20% Rye
15% Wheat
7% Pale Crystal (Not sure what they mean by that ? Carapils/hell or something of that nature ?)

67C Mash

POR for bittering (Contributing 40IBU)
Citra 10min before flameout (for the other 10IBU)
Galaxy dry hopped and I believe the technical term was 'a shitload'

Ferment with US-05 @ 18C.

So no mention of a hopback and just Galaxy as the dry hop.
Apparently as part of their cooling process they do let the wort 'stand' for 1/2hr before pumping from the kettle to the chillers.

I would have thought there was more going on than that small amount of Citra and a bunch of Galaxy.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (14/2/11)

show us your brew rig Speedie, what are you using?


----------



## speedie (15/2/11)

mika what brew are you discussing
do the goat boys put this up for public tasting

my batch that was sampled tonight has the start to something good then seems to get lost in tasting 
it was tried after a wheat beer that we where sampling then i swaped kegs to the US 05 brew has a good profile
but prefer the north west batch better
i will put it in the perth beer show and get some judging feed back
dam those beer critics

i still feel that citra and galaxy are one in the same


----------



## DJR (15/2/11)

Citra and Galaxy might taste the same but they certainly ain't the same hop.

Citra
This newer American variety is a cross of Hallertauer Mittelfruh, U.S. Tettnanger, East Kent Golding, Bavarian, Brewers Gold and other unknown hops.

Galaxy
Australian high alpha dual purpose triploid cultivar with a marked and unique hop aroma, described as a combination of citrus and passionfruit. Bred in 1994 by Hop Products Australia by crossing a female tetraploid (J78) with a male derived from Perle.


----------



## bum (15/2/11)

I'm getting a bit tired of reading that garbage. If you can't tell the difference say they're too similar for you to bother making a distinction - don't assert they are the same thing (I remember someone once asserted hops from China were exactly the same thing as similar cultivars grown in the US and Europe... h34r: ).

Do a brew with both Galaxy and Citra - I guarantee it will taste different to a smash brewed with either hop.

[EDIT: I edited something]


----------



## Pennywise (15/2/11)

speedie said:


> i still feel that citra and galaxy are one in the same



Well their not


----------



## speedie (23/2/11)

bum me old fru when was the last time that you did as you instructed to do?
i do believe that your rig would be capable of better things
tell you what ask sandy @ hopco and get his opinion on the hop debate
to all the beer bunions i luvs ay
speedie :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## bum (23/2/11)

Let me ask you a question, speedie. Who has more to gain from their position: me or sandy @ hopco? 

As for my rig, not much clue what you're on about. I think you'll find you've just suggested that my process can add mystical new flavours. In which case, thanks - I _am_ pretty great.


----------



## speedie (23/2/11)

no gain just ask


----------



## speedie (23/2/11)

i we drink to the mars men 
scorpios


----------



## barls (23/2/11)

hmmm
citra from here


Citra™, HBC 394
Citra™ is a special aroma hop variety developed by the Hop Breeding Company (a joint venture between John I. Haas, Inc. and Select Botanicals Group, LLC). It was released in 2007. Citra™ has fairly high alpha acids and total oil contents with a low percentage of cohumulone content. The variety imparts interesting citrus and tropical fruit characters to beer.

Yield (kilos per hectare) 1600-1800
Yield (lbs per acre)1400-1600
Alpha Acids 11-13
Beta Acids 3.5-4.5
Alpha-Beta Ratio 2.9-3.1
Cohumulone (% of alpha acids): 22-24%
Total Oils (Mls. per 100 grams dried hops) 2.2-2.8
Myrcene (as % of total oils) 60-65%
Caryophyllene (as % of total oils) 6-8%
Humulene (as % of total oils) 11-13%
Farnesene (as % of total oils) 0%
Storage (% alpha acids remaining after 6 months storage at 20 C)
75%
Possible Substitutions
Unknown

galaxy from here

Galaxy hop pellets. AUS - Crop '09 (AA 13.4%) Bulk price (450gm+) = $9.50 per 90gm
The Australian hop selection Galaxy is a high alpha dual purpose triploid cultivar with a
marked and unique hop aroma. Bred by Hop Products Australia at their Rostrevor Breeding Garden Victoria. Galaxy, when add late in the boil, has been found to impart a unique and pleasant flavour to beer. The striking flavour has been described as a combination of citrus and passionfruit, whilst still contributing significant bittering.
Origin
Galaxy was bred by Hop Products Australia at their Rostrevor Breeding Garden in Victoria
in 1994. It was bred by crossing a female tetraploid (J78) with a male derived from Perle.
Galaxy is 2/3 J78 and 1/6 a male derived from the Germany cultivar Perle.
Analytical Data
Yield (Kg/Ha) 2500 - 3800
Alpha acids (%) 13.0 - 13.5
Beta acids (%) 5.8 - 6.0
Alpha/Beta Ratio 2.3
Cohumulone (%) 35.0
Total Oils (ml/100g) 2.7
Myrcene (% of whole oil) 42.4
Humulene (% of whole oil) 1.5
Beta Caryophyllene (% of whole oil) 12.1
Farnesene (% of whole oil) 2.8
Hop Acids by HPLC (ICE)
Steam distilled essential oil analyzed by GC-MS




totally the same hop there its like the commodore and a mini is the same car.


----------



## rotten (24/2/11)

Another one for the favourites. Thankyou barls.
I really couldn't see how two hops could be classed as the same. I work in an industry where the slightest difference means a different name. I'm looking forward to my own personal comparisons.
Cheers


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (24/2/11)

snip


barls said:


> totally the same hop there its like the commodore and a mini is the same car.



But they both have four wheels, therefore they must be the same car.  

Or translated into speedie "both cars four wheel so same i now mor than u think outside box important when learn my years brewing flat-tard kno newton"

Geez, a couple of meads under the belt, I still can't get _that_ inarticulate.

Blog on - the sheer comedy is keeping these threads going, long after their brewing use has expired.

I'm thinking that maybe they are breeding occasionally inarticulate persons over there in the West, unable to construct a thought, sentence, punctuate and express themselves in a manner that denotes a lack of laziness in use of their keyboard (or even anything more than a fleeting acquaintance with said keyboard).

At least the other gentlemen I recall are harmless, encouraging and pleasant, unlike this belligerent pillock.

Thanks to barls, Big Nath and the others for all their work contributing useful information to this forum. We all post some crap, sometimes (this thread's OT posts being a perfect example), but when called on, give our best, most honest and well educated answers (or at least POV that are stated as such).


----------



## Nevalicious (24/2/11)

speedie said:


> i we drink to the mars men
> scorpios



Speedie

Go away...

Nev


----------



## Nashmandu (24/2/11)

speedie said:


> i we drink to the mars men
> scorpios




I dont understand you speedie......I want to see a picture of you and hear your voice, it might help me to understand you. From what I can gather you are pretty ******* wierd or drunk or old and grumpy or really nerdy or really young.....hmmmm


----------



## QldKev (24/2/11)

Nevalicious said:


> Speedie
> 
> Go away...
> 
> Nev



+1





Nashmandu said:


> I dont understand you speedie......I want to see a picture of you and hear your voice, it might help me to understand you. From what I can gather you are pretty ******* wierd or drunk or old and grumpy or really nerdy or really young.....hmmmm



We should start a poll
Is Speedie:
a. pretty ******* wierd
b. drunk
c. old and grumpy
d. really nerdy 
e. really young


We would need multiple selects
I vote d & e


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (24/2/11)

f. a fucktard

I vote f.


----------



## Hatchy (24/2/11)

QldKev said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going out on a limb & suggesting that nerdy isn't the best way to describe speedie.

A, b & c for me.

Edit: typo, how embarrassing.


----------



## HoppingMad (24/2/11)

Back to the topic at hand, have been trying quite a few Citra hopped beers from other brewers of late.

Tasting them it seems to come up a lot like you've overhopped Centennial (loads of orange, almost harsh) in many variations, so I would suggest anyone using this to go sparingly.

Not sure about its use in isolation either as one flavour from what I've tried, but I guess that's the thing about taste - it's always subjective.
Those who like fresh marmalade on their toast will love it.

Hopper.


----------



## booyablack (24/2/11)

So what are you saying Hopper? That Citra, Galaxy AND Centennial are the same hop???


(sorry, couldn't help myself)


I've never used Citra myself but I do have 90g of Citra pellets waiting in the fridge to be my next smash ale.



booyablack


----------



## Pennywise (24/2/11)

Hopper, have a crack at Arctic Fox's APA. Displays Citra very well IMO :icon_cheers:


----------



## HoppingMad (24/2/11)

booyablack said:


> So what are you saying Hopper? That Citra, Galaxy AND Centennial are the same hop???
> 
> 
> (sorry, couldn't help myself)
> ...



No they're all certainly different, but I'm finding Centennial can exhibit similar characters of 'Orangeness', but this is seems to happen when Centennial is used in larger amounts.

Galaxy is a totally different beast, as when used well you get passionfruit on this one. But you're right about one thing - Galaxy, like Citra is high on the bittering front (High Alpha) so I would be using less of this stuff on the 60 minute addition (if at all) to save some harshness and lean towards late hopping - but that's a personal preference. I don't like 'harsh fruit hop' bitterness in my beer. Everyone is different.

Itching to use this hop to see if I can do better than some of the 'Orange Rind Flavoured' beers I've tried, but have to clear some crazy kiwi hops from the back of the fridge first. So I can't comment from a perspective of actually brewing with it - just tasting it.

Hopper.


----------



## HoppingMad (24/2/11)

Pennywise said:


> Hopper, have a crack at Arctic Fox's APA. Displays Citra very well IMO :icon_cheers:



Familiar with the beer Penny, but didn't realise Citra was in there. Tasted like a big whack of amarillo to me due to the citrus & pine. There you go, might have to revisit it. Did enjoy that beer when I tried it last year. Some on here aren't fans of the metallic flavour on it or something but I couldn't taste that at all. Might be coming from those that can taste their water additions.

Hopper.


----------



## speedie (26/2/11)

nev nooo!


----------



## Ross (26/2/11)

speedie said:


> i still feel that citra and galaxy are one in the same




Sorry, but they aren't even similar. Unless you find lemon/grapefruit juice the same as passionfruit juice.

I would suggest you may have inadvertantly used the same hop in 2 different brews.

Cheers Ross


----------



## gregs (26/2/11)

speedie said:


> i still feel that citra and galaxy are one in the same




Speedie and Dickhead are one in the same. :icon_cheers:


----------



## mika (26/2/11)

QldKev said:


> We should start a poll
> Is Speedie:
> a. pretty ******* wierd
> b. drunk
> ...



According to his profile, birthdate of 1954 so I'm going with a,b & c.


----------

